# Bowling....and booze ?



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Dear All,
anybody know if there is place in Dubai for Bowling....where one can actually have some beers/drinks while playing ? Or are all the Bowling alleys dry....? :-(

Cheers
L.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Go al nasr leisureland.
They've got a small bowling alley (about 20 lanes) and they sell cans of heineken.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

only heinekeen? I mean drunk bowling would be fun though.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

DXB-NY said:


> only heinekeen? I mean drunk bowling would be fun though.


Its not really a proper bar. Just a basic set-up, with a man behind a counter, a moneybox, and a fridge full of beer.
You can still make a decent attempt at drunk bowling if you manage to empty their fridge


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

very good - thanks !!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> very good - thanks !!


ooh this was at the bottom of a new thread ru still interested in bowling and booze it sure sounds like fun and hienekin isn't bad:clap2:


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

of course I still am interested


----------

